

Zynga Nightmare Continues - akg
http://www.forbes.com/sites/terokuittinen/2012/05/21/zynga-nightmare-continues/

======
johng
Does anyone else feel that this couldn't happen to a better company? :) And by
that I mean, they've built their business off of stealing the work of other
people. I cheer for them to fail.

